# HGVC Seasons Advantage-Disadvantage



## Zadie (Oct 22, 2006)

In the Hilton Grand Vacations Club, seasons (platinum, gold, silver, bronze) denote certain weeks.  Seasons determine how many points will be charged for each night within the Hilton system.

What is the advantage of owning a 1 bedroom platinum worth 4800 points or a gold 2 bedroom worth 5000 points?  Thanks.


----------



## blr666 (Oct 22, 2006)

I had the same question.  If you own gold points, can you book a smaller unit during platinum season?  Thanks.


----------



## rfb813 (Oct 22, 2006)

Once you get to 9 months you can book any type unit with yours points. So a 1 BR platinum week at 4800 pts can be booked using those point from a 5000 pt Gold 2BR week.  Or you can get less than a week (three day minimum) at any resort. Hilton is very flexible.


----------



## lakers (Oct 22, 2006)

Zadie said:
			
		

> In the Hilton Grand Vacations Club, seasons (platinum, gold, silver, bronze) denote certain weeks.  Seasons determine how many points will be charged for each night within the Hilton system.
> 
> What is the advantage of owning a 1 bedroom platinum worth 4800 points or a gold 2 bedroom worth 5000 points?  Thanks.



As rfb813 states, once you reach Club Season (9 months) points are points and it doesn't matter which resort or season you own for making reservations.

Hilton maintenance fees are based on the size of the unit and not the season of ownership.  So a 1 bedroom platinum pays the MF for a 1 bedroom while a gold 2 bedroom pays the MF for a 2 bedroon even though they earn almost exactly the same number of points.  This is the reason I chose platinum for my purchase.  However, someone else here on TUG has pointed out that you pay a premium when purchasing platinum points, so depending on how long you own the timeshare it could be cheaper to purchase gold season.


----------



## MLC (Oct 22, 2006)

Zadie said:
			
		

> In the Hilton Grand Vacations Club, seasons (platinum, gold, silver, bronze) denote certain weeks.  Seasons determine how many points will be charged for each night within the Hilton system.
> 
> What is the advantage of owning a 1 bedroom platinum worth 4800 points or a gold 2 bedroom worth 5000 points?  Thanks.


 

Good question.  Seth Nocks is the expert with Hilton properties.  Get his e-mail from the users list(up at the top of the BBS page).  Take care and good luck with you questions.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 22, 2006)

The common wisdom about HGVC here seems to point that you want at least 5000 points if not 7000 to get the best useage out of the HGVC system.  

As noted points are points, but if you can get 5000 points for the same maintenace fee as 4800, why not "splurge" for the extra 200 pts?


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 23, 2006)

2400, 3400 and 4800 points are 1 bedroom units at Hiltons (Silver, Gold and Platinum).  3500, 5000 and 7000 points are 2 bedroom units at Hilton (Silver, Gold and Platinum).  In both cases you are spending a premium for the Platinum.  The maintenance fee is based on the unit size, so the 2400, 3400 and 4800 point units all have the same maintenance which is a little less than the 3500, 5000 and 7000 point units.  As a result, the 4800 point unts sell for a premium over the 5000 point units.  Typically there has been a $1000 to $1500 difference.


----------



## mkbSFO (Oct 25, 2006)

My understanding was that if you own a Gold/Silver points, you cannot book in the Platinum weeks ever.

Is that not true?

If so, then if one could book any season anywhere owning a Gold or Silver week at the 9 month interval, then why would anyone pay the premium for a Platinum season unless they want access to the Platinum months during months 12-9?

Just curious to see if someone could clarify this point.

Thanks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 25, 2006)

mkbSFO said:
			
		

> My understanding was that if you own a Gold/Silver points, you cannot book in the Platinum weeks ever.
> 
> Is that not true?



No that is not true. You can use your points to book any HGVC resort at any time within the 9 month interval as long as you have enough points (banked, current or borrowed).  



> If so, then if one could book any season anywhere owning a Gold or Silver week at the 9 month interval, then why would anyone pay the premium for a Platinum season unless they want access to the Platinum months during months 12-9?


Points are points within the 9 month interval. 

The reason people buy platinum is the MF associated with the points vary greatly within the seasons. So, a 4800 platinum 1 bd or a 5000 gold 2 bd will have very differt MF but approx the same number of points.


----------



## Cappy (Oct 25, 2006)

*Fair price for a Marco Island xmas week 2 B HGVC 7000 points?*

My girlfriend has $$ troubles & paid $18,000 resale for this unit. It is week #51 7000 points ever year.  She also used 2007 points but I know with mine you can always borrow ahead so I don't think he using 2007 is a bad thing! With HGVC you want to use your points ahead of time. I was thinking she over paid for resale & the points.


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree that she overpaid.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 27, 2006)

mkbSFO said:
			
		

> My understanding was that if you own a Gold/Silver points, you cannot book in the Platinum weeks ever.



We almost never vacation during the season we own, nor in the unit size that we own.



			
				mkbSFO said:
			
		

> If so, then if one could book any season anywhere owning a Gold or Silver week at the 9 month interval, then why would anyone pay the premium for a Platinum season...



That way you would have enough points to vacation during premium seasons.  For example there are only about 10 gold weeks at HHV none of which are during schools vacations.  If you want to vacation outside this timeframe then you would have to borrow from next year's points - assuming you only own one HGVC week - and then next year you wouldn't have enough to vacation even during your home season.  

But if you own a lot of points (ie. several weeks) you don't worry to much about what season you're booking regardless of which seasons you own.  At least that's our case.


----------



## Cappy (Oct 27, 2006)

*SO what is a fair price?*


----------



## CaliDave (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd say around $11K for a SW Florida affiliate. $13K for a Hilton built property. 7000 points

I would rather buy the Hilton built property. MF's tend to be lower, quality higher. And a VERY slim chance a Hilton built property would ever leave the club.


----------



## VVTrader (Nov 2, 2006)

*Hilton in Scotland*

Deleted, found information on Sticky


----------



## RJones (Oct 27, 2017)

Im a bit unclear. If I own a 2 bedroom Gold season , which weeks/units exactly am I entitled to?


----------



## holdaer (Oct 27, 2017)

RJones said:


> Im a bit unclear. If I own a 2 bedroom Gold season , which weeks/units exactly am I entitled to?



From 9 months to 12 months out, you are entitled to your 2BR in any week within Gold season at your designated resort.  At 9months or less, you have your points (5,000) to use in any season and at any HGVC resort that you want.  As long as you have enough points and availability.  Remember, you can always borrow points from next year to stretch out your 5,000 points to 7,000 by borrowing 2,000 points from next year.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Seagila (Oct 27, 2017)

RJones said:


> Im a bit unclear. If I own a 2 bedroom Gold season , which weeks/units exactly am I entitled to?



Wow! Old thread, but info is still current.  Adding to holdaer's reply -

Home Week (your deeded ownership):  12 - 9 months _*before check-in date*_, you can only book a 2BR for seven (7) consecutive nights, checking in on your resort's designated check-in day, during your season (Gold in your case).

Club Reservations: 9 months or sooner *before check-out date*, you can book at _*most*_ HGVC resorts for any room size, in any season, staying three (3) to twenty-nine (29) consecutive nights, provided there's availability and you have enough points to book what you want.

Certain resorts in the system have a six-month (e.g. Hokulani, Grand Islander) or forty-four (44) days (e.g. W 57th, The Residences, The District) before-check-out date Club Reservation booking window.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 27, 2017)

I just noticed that I responded to this thread exactly 11 years ago today.

Of course 11 years ago my kids were still toddlers and I had to hide in the closeet if I wanted to read Tug.  And still they would find me.


----------



## RJones (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the clarity. So Gold Season being 
 Gold:
Weeks 8-20, 36-47, 51-52. Correct? I have Anderson Ocean in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## holdaer (Oct 27, 2017)

RJones said:


> Thanks for the clarity. So Gold Season being
> Gold:
> Weeks 8-20, 36-47, 51-52. Correct? I have Anderson Ocean in Myrtle Beach.



Yes, that is correct.


----------

